# Foxes and Parvovirus



## willhegofirst (12 September 2015)

Do foxes carry Parvo, and can they pass it on? We live in a rural area and have a new pup, she has had her first jabs, but someone commented that foxes can pass on Parvo has anyone heard of this happening. We have found fox mess in the garden in the past.
Thanks


----------



## Bellasophia (12 September 2015)

http://www.orchard-vets.co.uk/pdfs/parvo Nov 12.pdf
  Foxes can transmit parvo,so I'd say be super vigilant about where you walk your pup until she's through the last of her puppy vaccines.
in the meantime,I'd be refencing the garden,even with cheap plastic fencing  ,so the foxes simply  cannot enter the garden.
It won't be long before she's fully covered by her second vaccination...I'd not risk her if you have seen that foxes can enter your garden.
they also carry a lot of parasites ,so I'd be really on the fencing  track and get it sorted now.


----------

